# instrument ranges



## samsibar

Hi everyone. Since I'm composing myself I need to be sure that I know instrument ranges very well. Here it's specified in scientific pitch notation (because I cannot read notes).

Violin (G4-g#9)
- Pizzi (G4-C8) can it played pizzi. higher than c8?

Viola (C4-G8)
- Pizzi (C4-G8)

Cello (C2-A6)
- Pizzi (C3-A6)

Contrabass (B0-E5) with 5. string
- Pizzi (B0-D5)

Glockenspiele (C2-C10)

Timpani (C2-G6) I assume if it is rolled its range lasts?

Harpsichord (F1-F6)

Soprano Sax. (B#4-D8)

Sopranino Sax. (B#4-A8)

Harp (Cb- G#7)

Piano (A1-C8)


----------



## Petwhac

If you intend to compose music for orchestral instruments you should learn to read.


----------



## samsibar

Actually i'm learning piano since three years by myself and will get a teacher in one month. Besides i'm learning to read notes, but i am very lazy when it comes to theory in general (math theory, music theory, informatic theory, they all share in common that they are boring). But this topic is not about my missing skills.

I just want somebody who is generous enough to look over the "table" and fix the wrong ranges.


----------



## Petwhac

Well, good luck finding a generous person. However, most musicians and composers who are serious about their craft will not find it boring to learn the tools of their trade. There are _no _shortcuts.


----------



## Mike Saville

You also need to give thought to standard, useable and possible ranges as these are different. Unlike the piano where the entire range is the same and as easy to play other instruments change timbre and get more difficult at extremes of range.


----------



## Rasa

samsibar said:


> ... music theory, informatic theory, they all share in common that they are boring). But this topic is not about my missing skills.
> .


That would explain that caprice expert...


----------



## AmateurComposer

samsibar said:


> Hi everyone. Since I'm composing myself I need to be sure that I know instrument ranges very well. Here it's specified in scientific pitch notation (because I cannot read notes).
> 
> Violin (G4-g#9)
> - Pizzi (G4-C8) can it played pizzi. higher than c8?
> 
> Viola (C4-G8)
> - Pizzi (C4-G8)
> 
> Cello (C2-A6)
> - Pizzi (C3-A6)
> 
> Contrabass (B0-E5) with 5. string
> - Pizzi (B0-D5)
> 
> Glockenspiele (C2-C10)
> 
> Timpani (C2-G6) I assume if it is rolled its range lasts?
> 
> Harpsichord (F1-F6)
> 
> Soprano Sax. (B#4-D8)
> 
> Sopranino Sax. (B#4-A8)
> 
> Harp (Cb- G#7)
> 
> Piano (A1-C8)


Apparently you incorrectly read the scientific pitch notation you refer to. The lowest pitch of the violin is G3, not G4. The lowest pitch of the viola is C3, not C4. Check your data.

C4 is the middle C.


----------

